# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Ok i admit it.

## LG00

Just finished putting the villaboard on my bathroom walls, last piece with a tricky cut to fit around the bath.                   
Phone rings. Its in the wall. 
Ended up cutting a hole in the other side to get it out!
ROFL.

----------


## gpkennedy

It was a tricky job fitting two 4mm plasterboard sheets around a curved stairwell. At the end of the day the task had been completed but we couldn't find the dog. You guessed it!
George

----------

